# Benötige einen Cubase-Shortcut



## sight011 (15. Mai 2009)

Gibt es für Cubase sowas wie bei Pro-Tools Alt+Shift+3 ist?

Bokay + Chmee weiß irgendwer rat?


----------



## bokay (16. Mai 2009)

Gruppierte regions zusammenfügen oder?

Hab jetzt auf die Schnelle über  nichts gefunden. Solltest du bis spätestens 23.05.09 nichts gefunden haben werde ich dir die Lösung sagen (bin mal wieder ohne Studio in der Weltgeschichte unterwegs...)


----------



## sight011 (16. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja noch über 1 Woche hin, kein Studio dabei ...na na na sowas geht doch nicht 

Ok ick warte sonst


----------



## bokay (16. Mai 2009)

Sag mal was du genau machen willst (oder trifft meine oben geäußerte Vermutung ins Schwarze) dann setze ich meinen Mitarbeiter darauf an...
Wie gesagt, arbeiten bei uns ja eigentlich nur noch mit Cubase...

Der soll mal was hackeln für sein Geld 

Nee der Arme sitzt vor 288 Lötstellen. Da tut kurz Cubase aufdrehen sicher gut...


----------



## sight011 (17. Mai 2009)

Sagen wir du hast in Cubase 4 Bassdrums-Regions, die auf den 4teln sitzen, das heißt = du hast einen Takt  -- aber da die Bassdrum nicht eine 4tel Note lang ist, hab ich bis zum Ende des Taktes noch Luft. 


= Wenn ich nun --> Diesen Takt hinter einander weg kopieren wollte würde ich gerne wie in Pro-Tools eine Region draus machen, die vom Anfang bis zum Ende des Taktes geht, damit ich sie gemütlich hintereinader weg duplizieren kann - wie ich lustig bin!

Klingt n bisschen wie für Doofe erklärt  - weiß aber sonst nicht, wie ich es beschreiben soll ohne Screenshots 

... freu mich auf eine inovative Antwort...


----------



## bokay (17. Mai 2009)

Es müsste die Funktion "Parts zu Region" geben. Alternativ kannst du mit dem Stifttool eine Region über deinen Takt (Snap aktivieren) "zeichnen" und mittels Klebetube mit den Parts verbinden.
Dann mit den üblichen shortcuts duplizieren, loopen etc. ...


----------



## sight011 (17. Mai 2009)

> Alternativ kannst du mit dem Stifttool eine Region über deinen Takt (Snap aktivieren) "zeichnen" und mittels Klebetube mit den Parts verbinden.



So habe ich das auch erstmal gemacht  ...  Nur das muss ja auch einfacher gehen --> Kannst du noch sagen, wo ich diese Funktion ungefähr finde("Parts zu Region")?

EDIT: Falls du gerade aus dem Kopf weißt, wo sie zu finden ist  dann würde mich das echt interessieren


----------



## bokay (17. Mai 2009)

Müsste im Menü "Audio" zu finden sein...

   (nicht böse gemeint)


----------

